# Seeking for 8 chefly square's infrastructure and foundation



## Arcuser638

Hello, i'd like to know every informations about the infrastructure and the foundation of the 8 chefly square building in sydney australia for a présentation in an architecte class

,Thanks for helping.


----------



## RoarRa

@CULWULLA ? can you help him?


----------

